# [GUIDE] Fix for "Hey Cortana" training issues on W10M 10581



## snickler (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been trying since 10581 came out to get Hey Cortana working on my Lumia 1520 (AT&T), including: reboots, microphone privacy toggling, turning Cortana on and off. Still to no avail, I would continuously receive "Sorry, I didn't quite catch that". As infuriating as it was, I decided to go with an idea that was in the back of my head and it paid off.

* Phase 1: * (You'll have to reboot as instructed after each step in Phase 1) 


In the Language settings, add English (United Kingdom).
In the Speech settings, add English (United Kingdom).
In the Region settings, choose United Kingdom. 

* Phase 2:*


Open up regular Cortana. You should be greeted with a "Let's pick up from where we left off" message. Wait until a "We're all set" message appears
Open up Hey Cortana, and attempt training. 
You should then have successful training.
Go back into the Region settings and choose United States, then reboot as it instructs you to do.
 Go through the first 3 steps of Phase 2 and you should be complete

Hope this works for everyone who is having problems with Hey Cortana activation on 10581.


----------



## ngame (Oct 31, 2015)

snickler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been trying since 10581 came out to get Hey Cortana working on my Lumia 1520 (AT&T), including: reboots, microphone privacy toggling, turning Cortana on and off. Still to no avail, I would continuously receive "Sorry, I didn't quite catch that". As infuriating as it was, I decided to go with an idea that was in the back of my head and it paid off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you know any registry tweek to enable it on non-supported devices like 920 ?


----------



## snickler (Oct 31, 2015)

ngame said:


> do you know any registry tweek to enable it on non-supported devices like 920 ?

Click to collapse



It's a supposed function of SensorCore, so I doubt a reg tweak could enable it to function after installing the program, unfortunately.


----------



## AshleyT (Nov 8, 2015)

Does anyone have (or can repack) the unencrypted xap for "Hey Cortana"? If you have FULL FS Access over SFTP, it should be in /Data/PROGRAMS/{68A0D9B5-BE5F-40A1-BE88-4E6C4E3CAD8E} or /Data/PROGRAMS/WINDOWSAPPS, I'm not sure but I guess it's the second one.

I need it to do some research and, as I can see from this link (http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/hey-cortana/68a0d9b5-be5f-40a1-be88-4e6c4e3cad8e), it's not available in the store anymore. Thank you.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 26, 2016)

Here, unzip, copy to phone and click from phone, on wm10.
I have instaled on my  640 xl dual sim. What reg can i change to make it work?  SOC Version maybe?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 14, 2017)

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<MarketplaceUpdates>
  <Service Name="vasvc"
           Group="NsgExtA"
           DefaultVersion="1.0.0.0"
           Version="1.1.0.22"
           MinOS="8.10"
           MinAK="14133"
           ShowUpdateToast="true">
    <ServiceDLL SrcName="VoiceActivationService.upx" SHA1="5ba7780e6c57c43e55ec192d4bd33a88f24ad0a8"/>
    <RegString Path="Software\OEM\Nokia\Voiceactivation" KeyName="QCSoundModelLibPath" KeyValue="\Data\SharedData\OEM\public\voiceactivation_1.1.0.22\qclistensoundmodellib.dll"/>
    <File SrcName="qclistensoundmodellib.upx" DstName="voiceactivation_1.1.0.22\qclistensoundmodellib.dll" SHA1="2b6c488c067b84243964e75d66839492f30b29bf"/>
  </Service>
</MarketplaceUpdates>


So please someone post this data.


I think he can be activated like old glance.


----------

